# Come out come out...



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Where ever you are!


I'm hunting for NFs. I know you're around here somewhere.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

[pokes head out of a shrub] Hiyo! 

[turns Grim into a mushroom and flees]


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

There's a bunch of INFPs on the moon, you can start by looking there.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't be afraid... I'm just a little ole mushroom. Sit next to me for a minute and tell me all about your day. *grins*


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> There's a bunch of INFPs on the moon, you can start by looking there.


PSsst. Go away.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

You rang? :dry:


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello, little ole mushroom. I got a winning lottery ticket today! I'm trying to figure out the best way to spend my $2.00 winnings for the maximum happiness. I'm thinking candy, what do you think?


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Res said:


> You rang? :dry:


psst! *whispers* _Res, hide yourself in the enchanted forest until this dark and mysterious stranger reveals his intentions..._


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

LadyJava said:


> Hello, little ole mushroom. I got a winning lottery ticket today! I'm trying to figure out the best way to spend my $2.00 winnings for the maximum happiness. I'm thinking candy, what do you think?


Well... as a mushroom... I can say that you should write me a letter, and use the 2 dollars for postage. That would give me maximum happiness.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

[disgruntled scowl] You're taking too much pride in being a mushroom. My plan has backfired! Woe.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Selene said:


> [disgruntled scowl] You're taking too much pride in being a mushroom. My plan has backfired! Woe.


*Bounces over to you, grins all big and smiley... and stamps you.*


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

[stamped?] You're going to need more than $2.00 postage to ship me somewhere, mister.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Postage fetish. That's a rare one.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

*eats mushroom*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

[backs away from snail] Eh...that "grim" variety...it'll mess you up.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I had a few 'shrooms for dinner tonight in my coq au vin, I hope they weren't any of your relatives! So I sez to them.... "get in muh belly!" and they dooze. They dooze get in muh belly! :crazy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

*sees horrible visions* ...shouldn't have eaten that. Didn't want to know. *throws up*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Makes snail grow 2x size and takes control over her body*

*Jumps around and lands on turtles backs*

*Runs real fast and leaps on top of a giant water pipe and sinks inside*

*Gets hit by a fire breathing flower, knocked back separating snail from the mushroom*

*Ducks out of the scene leaving snail to deal with dragon flower in a much reduced state*

*locks eyes on Java*


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes...it's true. Lance and Mr. CafeBot have been doing that together ever since day 1.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm here, nor there. Yet I am here.


----------



## crzysttchr (Jul 21, 2009)

We NF's are everywhere and we are the ones you want and look for! mwahahahahahahahahahaha


:wink:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

We are like pokemon, if you walk back and forth in the grass long enough, one of us is bound to pop up. You have to be prepared if you want to catch us, though!


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Hehe.... :happy: ... I think the NFs might be a little bit more tasty, sweeter and juicier than say..... the NTs? Maybe that is why Grim is looking for NFs to come out. He's hungry and looking for a tasty snack!

My NF visual metaphor below:











...and if one hears Grim burp later tonight, suspect something very terrible has happened so some innocent NF!

:crazy:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

GET IN ME BELLY!!


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL!

*leaves thread, not safe here*


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

*The Grim and the Carpenter or The Story of the Curious NFs*


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think the thing we should all take away from this is... I can smoke a cigar under water.


----------



## crzysttchr (Jul 21, 2009)

damn grim.... you can smoke me anytime!!! *it's getting hot in here*....


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

What on earth is going on in here?


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

You have one to many J functions and spouses to be eligible. Better luck next time.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Very true.

But what is your MBTI, grim?


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

So, when you said you were hunting for NFs, you meant you were hunting for INFPs?

Well, why didn't you just say so?

You already dissed the ENFP and the Js, so they're the only ones left.

hahaha

Not that I really want to be here... I'm just observing you because this thread is... interesting, so to speak. :dry:

I like enchanted forests though.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Whattt? No ENFPs? But I was just about to bring the fluffy animals and hugz....:crying:*


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Irulan said:


> Very true.
> 
> But what is your MBTI, grim?


Would you try typing me?



Irulan said:


> So, when you said you were hunting for NFs, you meant you were hunting for INFPs?
> 
> Well, why didn't you just say so?
> 
> You already dissed the ENFP and the Js, so they're the only ones left.


INFJs are fine... I tossed in the J function cause ruling you out over something like a spouse didn't seem realistic........ I have a warped sense of humor.



Irulan said:


> Not that I really want to be here... I'm just observing you because this thread is... interesting, so to speak. :dry:


*Wink* It's OK. Your secret is safe with me.



Viktoria said:


> *Whattt? No ENFPs? But I was just about to bring the fluffy animals and hugz....:crying:*


Vik, I don't believe you're an ENFP. But just for the sake of argument... (or possibly to avoid one) lets say you are. Here's what really rules you out:


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*I'm never sure how to take that, as a compliment or not...
Grim, you are an ENTJ. For real. maybe with F tendencies. *


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

"*Wink* It's OK. Your secret is safe with me."

Yeah, you took that the wrong way.

But that's okay. It amuses me.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Irulan said:


> "*Wink* It's OK. Your secret is safe with me."
> 
> Yeah, you took that the wrong way.
> 
> But that's okay. It amuses me.


No... I'm certain I took it the right way.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Grim said:


> No... I'm certain I took it the right way.


Okay, maybe you did.

But I'm still suspicious of you so you'll have to explain how you took it for me to be sure.

Or you don't have to if you don't want to.

Whatever is fine.

I don't even understand what's going on in this thread. Some dirty things but mostly some things about mushrooms and magical fairies and enchanted forests. Unless the dirty things are the same as those. If so then I don't get it. Maybe it's because I'm half asleep.

I like enchanted forests. I like forests. I like to step on mushrooms while I'm barefoot so that I can feel them squish beneath my feet. And I like to walk on moss barefoot. That's all. I'm almost completely asleep now.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Irulan said:


> Okay, maybe you did.
> 
> But I'm still suspicious of you so you'll have to explain how you took it for me to be sure.
> 
> ...


I think you're a bit nervous. (I have doubts about you being a type 5) I think you find my behavior interesting and possibly a little singular. You're not sure what to make of it, and you'd like to interact.... maybe ask some questions... maybe just observe and study. But you don't know how to go about it since you're unsure of me. *"Not that I really want to be here"* tells me a good bit... mostly cause there is no unseen force making you post here and stick around. You're leaving yourself an exit strategy if I turn rabid and start to bite.

But me being me... since you're skittish, and unsure of yourself and what you're doing... I tease you just to mess around, and see what you'll do. You can come out and play. I won't bite.


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

^^its interesting how you analyze people grim :mellow: your an ENTX as far as i can see...:shocked:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Well mrmatt, I dont want to give the impression that I spend a lot of time doing so... it's second nature. I simply look, and I see. It does tend to color my interactions with people... but I'm not much for dealing with people in a lab-rat fashion... if that makes sense. I will however push the occasional button--for something to do... but it's all in good clean fun.


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

Grim said:


> Well mrmatt, I dont want to give the impression that I spend a lot of time doing so... it's second nature. I simply look, and I see. It does tend to color my interactions with people... but I'm not much for dealing with people in a lab-rat fashion... if that makes sense. I will however push the occasional button--for something to do... but it's all in good clean fun.


i do that as well and know what you mean, i find it enjoyable understanding what makes people tick. i think your an interesting character.roud:


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Grim said:


> I think you're a bit nervous. (I have doubts about you being a type 5) I think you find my behavior interesting and possibly a little singular. You're not sure what to make of it, and you'd like to interact.... maybe ask some questions... maybe just observe and study. But you don't know how to go about it since you're unsure of me. *"Not that I really want to be here"* tells me a good bit... mostly cause there is no unseen force making you post here and stick around. You're leaving yourself an exit strategy if I turn rabid and start to bite.
> 
> But me being me... since you're skittish, and unsure of yourself and what you're doing... I tease you just to mess around, and see what you'll do. You can come out and play. I won't bite.


You have analyzed me incorrectly.

I am definitely a 5.

I am not at all nervous, skittish, or unsure of myself. Curious, maybe.

I'm an INFJ. I am most aware of my inner unconscious processes. :laughing:

I like being made fun of. It makes me feel important if you are comfortable enough to do so. haha

I am not exactly used to acting like myself though, so this site is kind of an experimental test to see how well I do. It is possible that I may not yet be representing myself well. In that case it may not be your analysis that is lacking.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Irulan, I look at things like your concern that you're asking too many questions... and "running and hiding" in the type 5 discussion thread. I've never seen that kind of behavior from a 5 of either wing.

I'm open to the idea of being wrong... it's happened before... but so far I'm not seeing the 5.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Grim said:


> Irulan, I look at things like your concern that you're asking too many questions... and "running and hiding" in the type 5 discussion thread. I've never seen that kind of behavior from a 5 of either wing.
> 
> I'm open to the idea of being wrong... it's happened before... but so far I'm not seeing the 5.


Those things are totally unlike me and I was misrepresenting myself. I even said so already about that stuff on my own wall (because I like to write on my own wall).

And part of it was my demented sense of humor, but I realized later that it couldn't be caught online.

I'm definitely a 5. There really is no doubt. And I'm quite sure that even those who know me well would agree if they knew what a 5 is. I am more a 5 than I am an INFJ when I'm in public. :crazy:

I promise not to act self conscious anymore because I'm definitely the opposite!

In fact, I'm feeling a bit quirky like normal now.

*evil smile*

(I've been acting strangely in real life for a few days now, too. There is a good reason for it but I'm not telling.)

Okay, keep analyzing me if you want. I find it interesting.

But really. I am a 5. You're just going to have to trust me on this one.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Irulan said:


> What on earth is going on in here?


It's anyone's gues's. (It thought it would be funny if all three words had an apostrophe.)



Grim said:


> I think you're a bit nervous. (I have doubts about you being a type 5) I think you find my behavior interesting and possibly a little singular. You're not sure what to make of it, and you'd like to interact.... maybe ask some questions... maybe just observe and study. But you don't know how to go about it since you're unsure of me. *"Not that I really want to be here"* tells me a good bit... mostly cause there is no unseen force making you post here and stick around. You're leaving yourself an exit strategy if I turn rabid and start to bite.
> 
> But me being me... since you're skittish, and unsure of yourself and what you're doing... I tease you just to mess around, and see what you'll do. *You can come out and play. I won't bite.*


Don't fall for it!:tongue:







































































































Look I put something way down here to make you scroll.





































































Look I put something even farther down to make you scroll more! (I;m going to regret this in the morning. If I remember it.)


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Eylrid said:


> It's anyone's gues's. (It thought it would be funny if all three words had an apostrophe.)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fall for it!:tongue:


Don't worry! I'm smarter than I look! haha


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

GRIM!!!

Where did you go?

I'm so freaking bored without you.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm here...


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

ugh

What an uninteresting response.

I'm going to look for new threads.

:laughing:

Hey, where did that little dead, grinning smiley face go?


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Puts out a banquet of fresh fruit for my IXFP friends*

There are comfy chairs, a giant fireplace, and an extensive library. Make yourselves at home.


----------

